# antidepressent for ibs D type??



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

I've tried zoloft (allergic reaction) and effexor (headaches) for anxiety and depression. Can anyone tell me an antidepressant that works especially well for ibs D type? Thanks, I see my doctor on Monday and would like to be informed when he prescribes something new.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

I have taken SSRIs in the past and they made my IBS worse and I felt a bit hyper. Now I take Remeron (that's the US brand name. The generic name is mirtazapine) for both anxiety and depression. It has helped with D and pain too. A side effect can be constipation, so that's why it could help a D type. I believe it reduces the amount of serotonin in the intestines - that's one of the chemicals responsible for the movement in the intestines. You could ask your doctor about it. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Remeron happens to work on the same Serotonin receptor as Lotronex, which may be why it seems to help IBS-D types.Tricyclics may be another avenue to try. They tend to be constipating, and they can be very effective as a treatment for most if not all chronic pain syndromes.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## heather joy (Jul 30, 2000)

Would elavil be considered a Tricyclic? My doctor hesitated prescribing it since he said it causes extreme weight gain. I've read that many antidepressant/antianxieties do that. Has anyone had luck with elavil for depression/anxiety? Has it helped with ibs D as well? I also suffer from extreme migraines. Thanks so much for your everyone's continued help!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, Elavil is a tricyclic.If you are dealing with depression it may be worth talking about the Remeron. I think it sounds better tolerated than the older tricyclics are at the doses that ease depression. Tricyclics for pain are usually lower than used for depression so tend to have fewer side effects then when used for depression.K.------------------ kmottus###aol.comï¿½When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love has always won. There have been tyrants and murderers and for a time they seem invincible but in the end, they always fallï¿½Think of it, ALWAYS. ï¿½Mahatma GandhiMy story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

